# I love it, thank you



## athenajm

Hi, I'm going to get a tattoo soon by two Polish tattoo artists. I'd really like to be able to say "I love it, thanks" after the work is completed. Every time I see them, they speak in English and it makes me feel kinda rude so I'd like to at least make an attempt to say something in polish to them. 

Thanks for your help.x


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, Athenajm, and welcome to the forums.

The most straightforward translation of "I love it, thanks." is "Kocham to, dzięki". Is it what you're looking for? What does "it" refer to?


----------



## athenajm

"it" would refer to the tattoo. So is 'to' a translation of 'it'? I'd seen kocham as I was googling but didn't know whether it would conjugate differently (probably the wrong way to phrase it)


----------



## Thomas1

"to" could work, but it might be better to use "go": _Kocham go, dzięki._ The word "tatuaż" (tattoo) is masculine, so the pronoun should also be masculine. Anyway, to my experience the phrase "Kocham go, dzięki." isn't used frequently in Polish to thank for something (although there's really nothing wrong with it). If you want to say that you love the tattoo and thank for it, some other options might be: "Jest super, dzięki.", informal, (It's super, thanks.), or "Bardzo mi się podoba, dzięki.", less informal, (I like it very much, thanks.).

 Here's a free text-to-speech synthesizer, if you want to know how to pronounce the phrases: http://www.ivona.com/ (In the "Listen to voices" drop box choose, for example: Polish, Maja (it's a female voice; it seems the most natural to me). You can listen to all of them and choose the one that you like the most.)


----------



## athenajm

Thank you both for all your help, I will now practice my pronunciation! ����


----------



## Ardt

There is no such thing as "Kocham to, dzięki" in Polish. 
Say "Podoba mi się. Dzięki." Or, "Bardzo mi się podoba. Dzięki".


----------



## m4tt

I agree with Ardt, "Kocham to, dzięki" doesn't sound like Polish. 

I'd go with 'Jest świetny, dzięki.'

Feel free to refer to http://www.ivona.com/ or https://translate.google.pl to check out the pronunciation.


----------



## Ben Jamin

m4tt said:


> I agree with Ardt, "Kocham to, dzięki" doesn't sound like Polish.
> 
> I'd go with 'Jest świetny, dzięki.'
> 
> Feel free to refer to http://www.ivona.com/ or https://translate.google.pl to check out the pronunciation.


It's even better to say "jestem zachwycony", "podoba mi się nadzwyczajnie", "jest wspaniały".

The worst thing one can do is to translate literally word for word, like for example "czy dać ci windę?"


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> It's even better to say "jestem zachwycony", "podoba mi się nadzwyczajnie", "jest wspaniały".



... or simply "jest super". 

BTW - doesn't "podoba mi się nadzwyczajnie" sound a little archaic? It's beautiful Polish, but for me it sounds like a phrase of an old poem. 



Ben Jamin said:


> The worst thing one can do is to translate literally word for word, like for example "czy dać ci windę?"



or "thank you from the mountain".


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> BTW - doesn't "podoba mi się nadzwyczajnie" sound a little archaic? It's beautiful Polish, but for me it sounds like a phrase of an old poem.



Among such Methuselahs like me it's still normal, good, Polish. No reason to ban such proposals.


----------



## Thomas1

You seem to lack some 900 years, Ben Jamin... Anyway, I think that few people would say "podoba mi się nadzwyczajnie" to a tattoo artist.

***
There seems to be some confusion; I didn't mean to imply that "Kocham to, dzięki" was a valid option here.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> There seems to be some confusion; I didn't mean to imply that "Kocham to, dzięki" was a valid option here.



I have never suspected that.  
My comment was of a more general nature.


----------



## kknd

i'd humbly propose "uwielbiam [to]" for "i love [it]" in such contexts; here i'd just say "jest wspaniały" (it's marvelous) or "bardzo mi się podoba" (i like it very much) with "dzięki" (thanks) after it.


----------

